# How much coffee people usually use?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I'm currently dosing 17g in a double basket for about 32g out... Will prob try upping the dose a little for my next shot tonight...

What do others here like using?

Any idea what the dose is for coffee shops like Artisan and Papercup etc?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re the shops dose you could ask them. But it will simply be one variable mixed in with grind particle size ( with their monster grinder), what pre infusion and temp their machines are set at and what they are trying to extract taste wise....

Of and what coffee they are using...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh planning on chatting with them again next time I'm in









Deciding whether to move to a bigger basket or change other variables as I think 18g was the highest I've managed on the NS double baskets, any more then it's up against the screen and start getting problems with channelling... think will try a few ristrettos as well tonight


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i use 15g. anymore and the coffee will touch the screen


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh and their type of basket and size and too


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

18g in an 18g VST pouring out 36g. Pretty standard ratio, but I like it


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

20g in 38g out in about 40secs


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

At the shop I average 19.5g. As said before, this is dependent on grind particle size, age of the beans and actually even the humidity of the weather.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Papercup are 18 in I think. They're a friendly bunch, ask them.

Unless you're using their beans what they input isn't really relevant.

I do 20 in normally > 60 out.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm only learning (grinder arrived yesterday) and starting off with 18g in and aiming for 28g-30g out to see how I get on


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

When going over 18g, is that into triple basket territory?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends on baskets you are using ....

vst baskets come in 15 18 20 and 22 g sizes each with a recommended dose of +\- 1g dose

IMS baskets come with larger dose range recommendations ( I'm not really sure on sizes and doses for these )

Also worth beating in mind will a basket fit in your pf , will it in combination with your machine have enough up against the shower screen...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, I have a triple basket sitting around somewhere not sure how much I can fit into it, might give that a try at some point to make a ristretto


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Thanks, I have a triple basket sitting around somewhere not sure how much I can fit into it, might give that a try at some point to make a ristretto


what make is it ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

19/20/21g in a triple for me.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> what make is it ?


No idea... it came with my naked portafilter just not used yet...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did you get it from happy donkey?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Nope got it from one of my local coffee equipment suppliers...


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was originally putting 15g of ground in, but I have found that I am not getting as strong a taste in my cappuccinos as I would like so I have increased it to 16g and that seems to have done the job. It might only seem like a small thing in the grander scheme of things, but it works for me.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I use around 17g


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

My timed grinder usually chucks out about 18-19g into either my VST or IMS, depends what PF I'm using.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Pretty consistently 17g.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Consistently around 18.5g in a 20g VST; dose drops when the funk arrives though.

19g to 36g 30s for Red brick when I'm behind the bar again 20g VSTs


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

CallumT said:


> Consistently around 18.5g in a 20g VST; dose drops when the funk arrives though.
> 
> 19g to 36g 30s for Red brick when I'm behind the bar again 20g VSTs


Do you find a difference between 18.5g in a 20g VST and 18.5g in An 18g VST?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I check my spent pucks out, I think the lever group struggles for headroom and therefore limit my doses accordingly. If puck can't expand and swell as it saturates it can limit extraction. Just another funny think about lever groups also bigger baskets allow a slightly larger column of water to be stored; yielding marginally bigger shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CallumT said:


> I check my spent pucks out, I think the lever group struggles for headroom and therefore limit my doses accordingly. If puck can't expand and swell as it saturates it can limit extraction. Just another funny think about lever groups also bigger baskets allow a slightly larger column of water to be stored; yielding marginally bigger shots.


So no shower screen indentation at all ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am another under doser advocate 16.5-17 in an 18g VST allows me the flexibility to get longer shots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Normally go 19 in the 20vst might drop to 18.5 see what it does taste wise


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I tend to vary the dose depending on what I feel like and also the beans that I'm using, but typically 18g during the day and 16g in the evening.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I sometimes push to 19.5g if the EK needs a helping hand with flow restriction lol. Even at the cost of the swelling. But I'll always aim to work around the 18.5g dose

18.5 has just become abit of a habit, pucks fairly consistent and I always know I'll have enough water to push through to get up to 45g yield if required.

It's weird with levers with dose, as the dose needs to be saturated with water, more coffee more water required and it can end up limiting potential yield.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

16 grams in, 24.5 - 25.5 out in about 25 seconds. Usually use Rave Signature.

Paul


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

DavidBondy said:


> Pretty consistently 17g.


About 3.4s David? ;-)

Oh, pretty consistently 17g here too


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

So I'm using the standard double basket with my NS Musica and found that if i do the 'fill basket then level' technique it comes out almost 19g... isn't this a bit too much for a standard 14g basket? Trying to avoid having to weigh in 17g each time if I'm making multiple shots...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's 5g too much for a 14g basket


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yup which is why I was curious on how people can fill, level then end up with the correct amount? Do I need to adjust my grind so that it fills higher before packing? If I fill my usual 16-17g in I find it doesn't reach top of basket so it's hard to 'spread' the coffee to the sides etc...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> So I'm using the standard double basket with my NS Musica and found that if i do the 'fill basket then level' technique it comes out almost 19g... isn't this a bit too much for a standard 14g basket? Trying to avoid having to weigh in 17g each time if I'm making multiple shots...


I don't know what your " standard double basket ",is meant to hold.

14g refers to the classic italian double..whether this actually is what your basket is designed for dunno? Not seen the basket, not used the machine.....

At a guess I'd say 16g would be a fairly safe dose for most pump machines and a ", standard ", basket but I am guessing

Perhaps get a basket where you know what the tolerances are for it

Vst/ims etx


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh I get the best result from 16-17g but just means I need to weigh in rather than fill and level so it is more time consuming if I'm making several in a row...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Yeh I get the best result from 16-17g but just means I need to weigh in rather than fill and level so it is more time consuming if I'm making several in a row...


I'd always weight in but that's me.

I don't mind the effort to get a better taste but its personal preference.

Levelling isn't in any way accurate or a repeatable way to dose within 0.3-.5,g


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just for the days when I'm lazy and in a rush to make 4 lattes for friends


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What grinder do you use Steven?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Yup which is why I was curious on how people can fill, level then end up with the correct amount?


Who does that? It inaccurate, inconsistent and not repeatable.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I use a Mazzer Super Jolly...

A lot of videos on youtube and even the videos from Espresso Vivace uses a strike off to level technique when filling the basket... i can consistently get withing 0.3g doing that but its always around 19g...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Find 16g for brewed coffee in either Aeropress or V60 suits me. I use a 1:17 ratio to bottled water


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

16g for me usually but some med roast beans I have at the mo need 18g to taste right.


----------

